# New Distributors



## dogfoodgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Everyone!

Arkat has added two new distributors!

Best Friend Product (covering PA,MD,DE)
826 N. Easton Rd.
Doylestown,PA 18901
215-348-8700 

Sport N Life (covering NY)
203-325-0320


----------

